# freshwater snails illegal in CA



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I went to my LFS today to buy some fish food. While I was there I asked how much the apple/mystery snails were in price. The owner of the store said that they don't sell them anymore in CA because of the environmental impact they have made when releases into the wild. Anybody else know about this? And if so, what alternatives do I have to snails?

-Dustin


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

titan97 said:


> The owner of the store said that they don't sell them anymore in CA because of the environmental impact they have made when releases into the wild.


 Which store told you this? Fountain's? Pet Kingdom?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Aquatic Warehouse in Kearney Mesa


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

In texas, it is illegal to sell freshwater snails to consumers. However, that never kept stores from giving them away. I'm not talking about more expensive apple and mystery snails but more along the lines of MTS. Maybe the same conditions hold true in CA?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

AW, huh? I take plants in to them every once in a while. I'll have to ask if they have a reference. It's entirely possible, because up until recently they would take H. Polysperma and now they don't (Maybe in the last month this changed?). Since this was the last of it in my tank, I'm not too worried about that. But I find the snail thing a little odd.


----------

